
The Most and Least Paid Teachers in the World - shadowz
https://talk.chalk.com/the-most-and-least-paid-teachers-in-the-world-76e312dc2cd1
======
minimaxir
The first chart is not how stacked bar charts work. You can't use those to
represent a _range_ , especially one whose categories may have overlapping
values.

The second plot should be a labeled scatter plot, not a 2-axis chart, which is
unreadable.

